# How much to sell unregistered doe?



## Ambernd_4711 (Feb 17, 2017)

Hi there. I'm looking to sell one of my Nigerian dwarf does. She is most likely pregnant. She was in with the buck for 3 months. I think she may be just starting to bag up. She's not registered. She is NOT tame but is friendly. She will come up to you and will be right next to you no problem but doesn't want to be petted or anything. She is about a year old. And I am in central Indiana if that helps. I have no idea what to charge for her. Was thinking maybe $200?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It's so hard to say. Some areas sell better than others. If there aren't many available in your area, then she'll be easier to sell and you might be able to get a bit more for her. If the market is flooded, then $200 is probably fair I guess. 

My advice is to get good quality photos and a well written ad. That will help you stand out. 

Personally, I think $200 is low. I sell my wether kids for $200-250 with no problems, So a pregnant doe, even unregistered, I would think could bring more. Just so hard to say. Have you looked at what other comparable does are going for where you live? That may give you an idea.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What is the range of prices on Craigslist in your area? Around central Ohio you could easily get $300 for a pregnant doe.


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

In my area I cant even sell a buck for $50. People around here want certain colors over others. I have just sold an unregistered doe in milk for $200. Another doe of hers went for $200 but the other doe Ive had to drop the price to $150 and still no bites. I think $200 for a bred doe is a good deal. You may be able to get $250 for her and if she has flashy color maybe $300. But thats the way the sell in my area.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

How much did you pay for her?


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

An an open, unregistered doe would probably sell for around $200 in my area. If she is pregnant, I think I'd go at least $250. 

You can always go down in price, but you can never go up.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

So many things play a part in how much to charge for a goat. Definitely check your local Craigslist, also Hoobly and Facebook groups are my other favorites to check when looking to sell a goat. A lot of people are deterred by horns, but the fact that she is pregnant brings up her value some, as well as her flashy coloring. I'd say $200 is fair in my area (northern Michigan).

EDIT: As said above, nice pictures and an easy-to-read post is great.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Being unfriendly, horns and unregistered $200 I think may be hard to get. Here I can sell a unfriendly, horns but registered for $200 potentially in kid. I can also sell wethers for $200-$300 but they are friendly and disbudded and can be registered. It really depends on your market and certain times of year too


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

She'll sell a lot better if she appears at least a little friendly. Try hand feeding her all of her grain. If she will at least let a buyer walk up to her & then eat from the person's hand it will make a huge difference. I like her markings!


----------

